# Where to go from here?



## Grandfather (Jan 23, 2005)

I recently purchased a Team Losi XXX-T Sport RTR so I could learn about R/C models, etc. I plan to use this experience to give my grandchildren something interesting to do when they come and visit my wife and I. My four year old grandson got an inexpensive R/C truck for christmas and has really enjoyed playing with it. I want to take him to a higher level of model cars/trucks as he grows competent with using them. I have not been successful in finding a XXX-T Sport RTR forum or somewhere to learn about upgrades to my model, etc. Please email any internet locations about upgrading my truck, custom bodies, larger motors, etc. Thank you, Grandfather


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

a xxxt rtr is the very same beast as a xxxt only thing different is it comes pre assembled and with a battery and radio installed. i'm sure any after market xxxt parts would fit your truck as well? you first need to use the rtr as is and let him run a few races. he may not like racing? he may only want to back yard play? there has to be plenty of xxxt advice and set-up tips on here and on trinity tech talk as well as some other forums.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

your best off posting a question on here or www.rccaraction.com

the only part you may want to change is the gear cover. get one made by RPM.
most hobbystores will know what it is. also see if there is a local track new you. you can find help there sometimes.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ant advice on a XXXT would be good, all hop up parts for a XXXT will fit. The Sport RTR is fully upgradeable to XXXT MF2 specs. The truck is a good choice & will offer alot of fun. Where do you think you & your grandkids will be running the truck mostly? Grass, Street, Driveway, Dirt lot, or on a track (Practice and/or racing)?

How & where you plan on running the truck will make a big difference in set up.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Grandfather said:


> I recently purchased a Team Losi XXX-T Sport RTR so I could learn about R/C models, etc. I plan to use this experience to give my grandchildren something interesting to do when they come and visit my wife and I. My four year old grandson got an inexpensive R/C truck for christmas and has really enjoyed playing with it. I want to take him to a higher level of model cars/trucks as he grows competent with using them. I have not been successful in finding a XXX-T Sport RTR forum or somewhere to learn about upgrades to my model, etc. Please email any internet locations about upgrading my truck, custom bodies, larger motors, etc. Thank you, Grandfather


hop ups all depend on what you plan on doing with the truck. in its stock "sport" form, it is an excellent basher truck. good to understand, and get used to the dynamics and feel of an R/C Truck... the stuff you want to look for is basically anything XXXT related. The sport is basically just that, just toned down for cost and driveability and "rtr".

once you decide they want to start "racing" lets say in the novice class for example, then comes the option to upgrade to a stock motor. your local hobbyshop, or trackshop (where you might start racing) should help you with the choices.

there are alot of things you can buy, but really, it comes down to, learning how to drive the truck, understanding how to swap out parts when needed, and learning the basics like, cleaning, battery charging, driving, maintenance (not in that order per say...).

there were a couple threads here on XXXT stuff, do a search, check out team losi's website (www.teamlosi.com) and also, pick up a magazine or two or three and get a feel for upgrades and their use. the "bling-shiney" factor doesnt always make you faster or better. =)

with that said.... welcome to the sport, im glad to see that the r/c hobby is alive and being passed down the line to new people. remember that, it is a hobby and most of all have fun!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

There are as many different combinations of power, durability and eye-candy hop ups as you have money.
First I suggest you go to the front page of this site and go to RC-101. 
It talks about a lot of the things that Tom and Mitts mentioned in their posts.

The first upgrades usually put on a RTR are full bearings if the kit does not have them. Many have bearing int he gearbox but bronze bushings at the wheels. Full bearings improve performance and run time drastically. Titanium Turnbuckles are also a valuable hop up for durability. 

I would NOT Recommend aluminum A Arms. They look great... but transfer forces to other parts of the suspension causing them to break. they also bend and are hard to bend back to the original position. 

There are many talented painters of RC Bodies today. I would suggest talking with your local Hobby shop or going to a local race and ask around to see who the best guys are. 
The other option is painting it yourself. You can do spray cans or if you wanted to try airbrushing, you can do that too. That is a fun and interesting way to get into body work... it takes patience and time to decide on a paint scheme and doing the taping work to get the desired results. Both the cans and obviously the Air brush will make some beautiful paint jobs. In RC Car Action and RC Driver magazines there are usually tips on painting.

For a child as young as our grandchild and for you with no experience. Stick with Stock motors. They are PLENTY Fast.. they are more durable have better run times and need less maintenance than MOD Motors.

Hope this helps. Feel free to continue to ask questions as you learn about this great hobby.
Dan


----------

